# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Dikke pukkels (Doen heel zeer)

## Marjoleintje93

Ik had al een beetje last van pukkeltje's op mijn voorhoofd, maar sinds kort heb ik last van hele dikke bulten op mijn voorhoofd, en op mijn slapen, het ziet er echt niet uit, en het doet vreselijk zeer, ik voel het al als ik met mijn wenkbrauwen frons..
Wie kan me helpen? 

Groetje's, en bedankt

----------


## martinni

ik kan erover meepraten en heb ook op andere forums gelezen. het meeste hoor ik toch wel dat de zonnebank het goed doet en natuurlijk gewoon de zon...... beetje moeilijk nu, maar een zonnebank kan al tijd. 1 x is natuurlijk niet genoeg. ik gok dat je 14 of 15 bent omdat marjoleintje 93// 93 van 1993 mischien. dus als je 15 bent zou ik elke dag 10 minuutjes onder de zonnebank gaan. dat is goed voor het uitdrogen ervan. ook hoor ik veel over speciale pillen alleen dan heb je gt gigantisch veel bijwerkinge dat je meer last hebt van die als van je pukkels. wel werkt goed BIERGISTPILLEN. te halen bij elke apotheek en niet zo duur. dat zuivert je bloed. en tja ik gebruik nu 5 middeltjes door elkaar en het begint te werken maarja ik weet nu dus nog niet welke :Embarrassment: . hopelijk kun je er iets mmee en veel succes verder

----------


## Nellebell

Hoi. 

Ik wil je aanraden om voordat je naar bed gaat, je gezicht grondig te wassen, met alleen water! Vaak is zeep niet goed voor een vette huid en je poriën gaan er ook nog eens vol van zitten. Ook als je uit bed komt 'sochtends, je huid wassen. Zo verwijder je de oude, vette huidalaag met bacteriën. Als het echt erger wordt, kun je altijd nog naar je arts, vragen om hormoonzalf!

Succes ermee!

----------


## Dimitri

Mijn dokter heeft me een soort zalfje voorgeschreven dat de huid uitdroogt.
Het helpt echt wel heel goed.
Gewoon langst de dokter gaan je probleem voorleggen en die schrijft je iets voor en klaar  :Wink: 

(hielp bij mij ook =D)

groetjes

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Sorry voor het late berichtje, 
Ik ga morgen even biergistpillen halen bij de drogist.
En het gaat al wat beter nu ik wat vitamine pillen gebruik, alleen ik druk ze meestal uit :$
Dus dan krijg ik wondje's, en wat daar goed tegen werkt is zout.
Dus, tsja, het gaat wat beter.

Groetje's

----------


## mangostana

je kan ook naar de huisarts gaan en om een licht anticonceptie pil vragen als je ouders dit goed keuren.
het helpt in ieder geval wel zeker om dat het op tienerleeftijd meestal een hormoonkwestie is.

----------


## Marjoleintje93

heb er nou geen last meer van door de biergist.
En ga af en toe even onder de zonnebank.
Heb nog wel kleine pukkeltje's, maar voor de rest niets meer.

Bedankt voor al jullie reactie's (:

----------

